# Common Questions?!



## pjtbsk6 (Dec 29, 2004)

Hello!

I am housing a injured/recovering pigeon. I have a few questions. I have the bird right now in a cage designed for parakeets the bird has enough room to stand and turn around. I want to get a nicer place. But what's cheap and suitable? I was thinking of buying a huge plastic tote, but what to do about the top? I read pigeons have red eyes? His are yellow? Do they need a perch? The only place I have seen pigeons is on the bridges on highways. Can I feed the pigeon popcorn kernels? What about rice? Thanks for any questions you can answer!!!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*I have the bird right now in a cage designed for parakeets the bird has enough room to stand and turn around. I want to get a nicer place. But what's cheap and suitable? I was thinking of buying a huge plastic tote, but what to do about the top? * 
I would suggest a regular cage of some sort. You can find small ones that are fairly inexpersive. You want to make sure whatever type of 'home' you get it is large enough for Pidgy to exercise. He needs to be able to spread his wings completely without touching the sides of the cage.

*Do they need a perch? * 
Pigeons love to perch. I use pieces of natural tree branches & attach them across the cages. A brick is another good perch. 

*Can I feed the pigeon popcorn kernels? What about rice? * 
I buy a pigeon/dove mix at PetCo. They really do need a variety of seeds.
I've not given my pijjies rice. 

Cindy


----------

